# Lassen sich Frösche streicheln?



## Joerg (17. Aug. 2012)

Sicher doch, hab es gerade getan. 
Das mit dem küssen hab ich erst mal gelassen, weil das Ergebnis ao ungewiss ist. 

Sitze gerade am Teich und das Handy liegt auf der Mauer.
Einer meiner __ Grünfrösche hüpft frech raus und setzt sich direkt drauf.
Ein Foto wär nicht schlecht, aber er sitzt direkt darauf.

Wenn er schon mal so dicht da ist, versuch ich es mal mit anfassen.
Er (oder Sie) hat sich dann bereitwillig den Rücken streicheln lassen.
Auch an der Seite kraulen fand er recht angenehm.
Erst nach ein paar Minuten ist er wieder reingehüpft um woanders rauszuspringen.

Aus der Hand wollte er noch kein Futter annehmen aber es war auch nur Koifutter.


----------



## lissbeth66 (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lassen sich  Frösche streicheln?*

Oh wie toll, meine hauen schon ab wenn sie nur eine Bewegung wahrnehmen . Da hilft nur Zweites Handy beim nächsten mal ....


----------



## 7088maxi (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lassen sich  Frösche streicheln?*

Hallo,
ja ich kann mir das schon vorstellen hatte selbst mal einen "zahmen" Laubfrosch am Gartenteich der sich zur Freude meiner Schwester auch streicheln ließ. Das der Wasserfrosch das Futter verschmäht liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass es kein Lebendfutter war. Kauf ihnen doch mal Grillen oder Heimchen die gibts mittlerweile in jedem Zoogeschäft.
LG


----------



## Bambus Mami (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lassen sich  Frösche streicheln?*

Also, Joerg,

ich finde das Streicheln ja schon sehr süß! 
Aber ich als Frau muss Dir sagen, Du hast einen entscheidenden Fehler gemacht!!!! 

Das war die verwunschene Prinzessin Lilllipatsch und Du hättest sie küssen MÜSSEN!

Nur so kannst Du als einziger sie von ihrem 100 jährigen Zauber erlösen! 

Also, bitte raus in den Garten, mach die Kamera startklar und dann vorsichtig küssen 

Was dann passiert, wollen wir hier aber dann alle sehen!

Nun auf, Du wackerer Prinz!
Erlöse Prinzessin Lillipatsch!

Viel Erfolg
Bambus Mami


----------



## HAnniGAP (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lassen sich  Frösche streicheln?*

Ich muss da mal was klarstellen. Im Märchen (Der Froschkönig Gebr. Grimm) ist zu lesen: 

>>Der Frosch: "was gibst du mir, wenn ich dein Spielwerk wieder heraufhole?" - "Was du haben willst, lieber Frosch", sagte sie<< Der Frosch: >>wenn du mich lieb haben willst, und ich soll dein Geselle und Spielkamerad sein, an deinem Tischlein neben dir sitzen, von deinem goldenen Tellerlein essen, aus deinem Becherlein trinken, in deinem Bettlein schlafen -wenn du mir das versprichst, so will ich hinunterspringen und dir die goldene Kugel wieder heraufholen."

Der wollte nie geküsst werden.  Und er wurde auch nie. >> Der Frosch: "Ich bin müde, ich will schlafen so gut wie du; heb' mich hinauf, oder ich sag's deinem Vater." Da ward sie erst bitterböse, holte ihn herauf, warf ihn aus allen Kräften wider die Wand. << 
Und erst dann wurde er zum Prinz. 

Das soll hier aber kein Aufruf zum ´Frösche an die Wand werfen´ sein.  Aber bitte auch nicht KÜSSEN.


----------



## Bambus Mami (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lassen sich  Frösche streicheln?*

Hallo, Anni,

das mit dem Froschkönig weiß ich doch als echte Mami!!!!!

Aber bei Jörg geht es doch nicht um einen verwunschenen Prinz (Männer muss man natürlich an die Wand klatschen - da hast Du Recht ) , sondern um die verzauberte bezaubernde Prinzessin Lillipatsch!!!!!! 

Und die MUSS geküsst werden, da bin ich mir ganz sicher!!!!!!! 

Liebe Grüße und trotzdem Danke für das Märchen!

LG Bambus MAMI


----------



## Joerg (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Lassen sich  Frösche streicheln?*

Küssen wäre sicher auch möglich gewesen,
der war ganz ruhig und wartete auf "Futter".

Mir kam das aber der Sketsch von Otto in den Sinn,
einen Rasierapparat hab ich aber schon.

Lebende Mehlwürmer hab ich schon an die Koi verfüttert, hatte aber keine greifbar.
Sie kommen ja jeden Abend raus und wissen schon, dass es um den Teich leckeres gibt.

Die Teichfroschfamilie (braune __ Grünfrösche) sind nun schon über 10 Jahre bei uns.
Wird dann mal Zeit, dass die auch handzahm werden.


----------

